# Copake Pictures



## MrColumbia (Apr 21, 2012)

xxxx


----------



## dave the wave (Apr 21, 2012)

great pics. thank you for sharing.


----------



## StevieZ (Apr 21, 2012)

Nice. You got some nice pics of the half of football feild I was taking up LOL


----------



## dfa242 (Apr 22, 2012)

Here are some more -


----------



## dfa242 (Apr 22, 2012)




----------



## dfa242 (Apr 22, 2012)




----------



## dfa242 (Apr 22, 2012)




----------



## dfa242 (Apr 22, 2012)




----------



## jd56 (Apr 22, 2012)

*7 bar*



dfa242 said:


> View attachment 49477View attachment 49478View attachment 49479View attachment 49480View attachment 49481View attachment 49482View attachment 49483View attachment 49484




Just curious, what were they asking for the ladies 7 bar Spaceliner? 
I am actually selling (or hope to) the gold version of the red Columbia behind the Spaceliner.

Thanks for the pictures. Wish I was there.


----------



## dfa242 (Apr 22, 2012)

Sorry, but I didn't get the price on that - maybe someone else from the CABE did?


----------



## Boris (Apr 22, 2012)

Thanks for all the great photos. Looks like lots of great stuff and perfect weather.


----------

